# iseki TX1300F



## DOO

Hello All,


I have a iseki TX1300f 4WD,engine is a KE-75 .2 CYL

Serial No 005071 does any one know what year it is and what horse power it would be?

Also i have a Kubota B1702DT 3CYL engine is a D950 serial No 51254.

Wish to know what year and horse power too?


Both are 4WD

I live in Portland Australia.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum DOO! 

Your Iseki TX1300F is also known as the G154. According to the info. on Sonny Bolens webiste, this tractor was manufactured from 1977-1980 and is 15 hp. developed from a MITSUBISHI KE70-11GF engine.

http://sonnys_bolens.tripod.com/1977-1980.htm

Hope this helps. :cheers:


----------



## Live Oak

Almost forgot about the Kubota question. The B1702 is a gray market tractor for the United States but its rough equivalent the Kubota B1750 and B20 TLB both used the D950 engine which Kubota lists as producing 20 gross hp.

http://www.kubota.com/F/Products/prior.cfm


----------



## DOO

*iseki TX1300*

Hello,

Thank you for your info on the iseki,it has KE-75 followed by 0.164L on engine.

Also on tappet cover HL. 1800.

Do you know what they stand for?

Cheers Doo


----------



## Live Oak

I believe the KE-75 is the engine type Mitsubishi assigned. I can only speculate or guess what the 0.164L indicates, obviously a displacement or capacity of some sort.


----------



## DOO

*iseki TX1300*

Thank you for all the info,i never reliazed how old the little beast is .
It is very good for its age. I have had it 7 years now, and it has done a lot of hours toiling in the vegie paddock for me.


Once again thanks


----------



## st1024

*Bolens 1300 G154*

Hello everyone, i am ne where, and I have a G154 with a 1517 loader on it. I purchased the machine from a family back in 2000 with 200hrs on it, she run like a top, and have not had any major problems. however the oil that goes into the transmission, If I am reading the manual correct is 80 wt oil?? however doesn't that oil also run the loader??? or do I put hydro oil into the transmission to work both the transmission and the loader.  the problem I hav edeveloped it the loader goes up and down slow and alos dumps slow??/ Maybe I am missing somthing in my thought process for this operation. Can anyone help me out??? thanks very much 

steve


----------



## st1024

HI Guys:
I am still looking for a little help here with my G154, come spring it will be time to change all my fluids and filters been a hard winter that for sure!! Any how still trying to figure out do I use 80 wt oil or hydro. in the Transmission to run the tractor and the loader??? Any help would be greatly appreicated. 
Thanks 
Steve


----------



## flyer

Steve,

Hope you already found an answer to your question about oil. But in case you didn't here's some info that might help.

I have a Bolens G152 (TX1502) with a 1517 loader, basically the same tractor as yours. The manual says to put in "Bolens 1738157". But here's the kicker. That's not available anymore as far as I know. I've been told by the local tractor store that I can use a "TDH" fluid. Whatever you use just make sure It is a "Hydraulic and Transmission" fluid. In other words a "TDH" fluid. If it doesn't say "transmission" and "hydraulics" on the container, don't put it in. 

Any tractors parts store will have TDH fluid. Even Napa auto parts sells it. It's a very common fluid now as most newer tractors have gone to a single sump for the hydraulics, transmission, and differential.

It's what I've been using in mine.

If you'd like a copy of the owners manual for your tractor let me know. Send your email address and I can forward you a PDF file of it no problem. It's just to big a file to attach here.

Flyer


----------



## mtd63bww

Hey st1024, a neighbor here in Bolton MA saying hello. Curious if you ever found answers to your questions. I've got the same machine as you with and front end loader and a backhoe. It's got clutch problems right now, but going in for a service tomorrow. Found a mechanic in NH, let me know of you'd like his contact info. cheers!


----------



## six_dano

another question on the Iseki tx1300f. I want to install a water heater in the lower radiator hose but I have no idea what size the lower hose is. can anyone help me out on that. 

Dan


----------



## Chet McVay

flyer said:


> Steve,
> 
> Hope you already found an answer to your question about oil. But in case you didn't here's some info that might help.
> 
> I have a Bolens G152 (TX1502) with a 1517 loader, basically the same tractor as yours. The manual says to put in "Bolens 1738157". But here's the kicker. That's not available anymore as far as I know. I've been told by the local tractor store that I can use a "TDH" fluid. Whatever you use just make sure It is a "Hydraulic and Transmission" fluid. In other words a "TDH" fluid. If it doesn't say "transmission" and "hydraulics" on the container, don't put it in.
> 
> Any tractors parts store will have TDH fluid. Even Napa auto parts sells it. It's a very common fluid now as most newer tractors have gone to a single sump for the hydraulics, transmission, and differential.
> 
> It's what I've been using in mine.
> 
> If you'd like a copy of the owners manual for your tractor let me know. Send your email address and I can forward you a PDF file of it no problem. It's just to big a file to attach here.
> 
> Flyer


My question is on a G-154 where do you put the hydraulic oil in and how to you check the level? Bolens G-154 and G-152 are the same only difference the 154 is 4 wheel drive. Any help is appreciated!


----------



## flyer

The oil is filled by the filler cap underneath the flip up seat. It is checked by pulling out a small rubber dipstick head just forward of the seat on top of the chassis.


----------

